# استشارة



## عبد الجبار (25 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​حياكم الله إخوانى فى هذا الملتقى الرائع والمفيد
اعرفكم بنفسى أولا انا أحمد خريج قسم ميكانيكا هندسة الإسكندرية
دفعة 2006
متقدم الآن إلى منحة من وزارة الإتصالات(iti)
وهذه المنحة لمدة 9 أشهر
فى مجال الميكاترونكس
ولكن يوجد شرط جزائى فى حالة الإنفصال عن الدورة وهودفع مبلغ 12000 جنيه مصرى

فهل يا أخوانى اتقدم والتحق بهذه المنحة وهل سيكون فرصتى للعمل بعدها أفضل 
وما هى الشركات فى مصر التى تطلب مجال الميكاترونكس
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (25 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="9 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, حقيقة كل ما أعرفه عن المعهد أنه يقدم دبلومة ميكاترونكس, كما أنه يوفر شهادة معادلة لتحضير دراسات عليا في بعض الجامعات الألمانية, أي أنه يقدم لك فرصة للعمل وتحضير الماجستير أو الدكتوراة في ألمانيا, أما بخصوص سوق العمل, فيعتمد على الكفاءة والتخصص الهندسي الذي تريد أن تربط الميكاترونكس به, وحتى أنا سأقوم بالإلتحاق بمعهد Iti بعد التخرج بإذن الله.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7: 
[/frame]​


----------



## عبد الجبار (25 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى المهندس أحمد عفيفى سلامة


----------



## الوولف (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم,,,
انا بأحي كل الموجودين في شبكة ملتقي المهندسين, وبأطلب منهم جواب لسؤالي:
اللي بيدرس ميكاترونكس ممكن يتخصص ايشي تاني,(مع انو الميكاترونكس هي اصلا تخصص).
وبأطلب انو يكون الجواب مفصل,(اصلو انا مليش خبرة في الميكاترونكس).


----------

